# JKD in Shropshire, UK



## Dan_477 (Nov 16, 2006)

Hey,
This is my first post in Martial Talk and I am very interested in JKD. I have been reading up on it as much as I can for the last few days and would think that it does suit what i am looking for in a MA. I have not studied anything before, my dad has only taught me little bits of Karate when he used to do it. So, i am looking for anyone who lives around shropshire who can teach it. I currently live in Telford which is nears Shrewsbury.
Any advice would also be appreciated for starting out.
Thanks.
Dan.


----------



## ajs1976 (Nov 16, 2006)

Check out the list at http://inosanto.com/instructors.php, you may be able to find someone close to you.


----------



## Dan_477 (Nov 16, 2006)

Thanks for that, i now have found two within 30 miles of where i live, what a pain in the *** but o well . Only problem is i am looking for original JKD not concept. I had a look on one of the websites pictures of JKD and it was mainly grappling on the ground, not my idea of JKD.


----------



## ajs1976 (Nov 16, 2006)

Try http://www.hardcorejkd.com/instructors.php and http://www.jkdwednite.com/europe.htm, they don't have as many schools listed, but maybe one will be close.


----------

